# Rough Collie vs. GSD Shedding?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Years and years ago, I had a beautifully coated male collie. I kept up with his grooming and didn't have the problem that I am reading about german shepherd shedding on this board. Sure, I had to brush him everyday, but I was able to stay on top of it and I didn't have hair all over my house.

Are GSDs shedding "really" that much worse than a rough collie?  What have I gotten myself into?  

:help:

Jo


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, a GSD will drop way more hair in your house than a collie will. 3 GSDs and you can make small to medium sized furry critters out of what you find under beds and tables!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The thing about a Rough Collie is that the hair doesn't just drop out and fall off the dog, it gets caught in the rest of the hair and sits there until it is brushed out. Brush out your Collie once a week and you won't find much hair around the house at all (and he won't have mats, either). 

With a stock coat GSD, the hair is short and slick and loose hairs have nothing to get stuck in, so it just falls off the dog. And ends up everywhere. Because of this, a stock coat GSD will not mat, even if you don't brush him. A Rough Collie will.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

maybe I should have said, collect the hair from under the bed and you can make something that looks a lot like a pekingese!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

With A GSD using a metro dryer to just blow out the coat is a good way to deal with shedding, I try to use mine outside on the deck. Then just a bit of brushing and you are in good shape. That's not saying you do not need the best vacume cleaner on the market.
Blowing out collie coat just isn't the same, you can do it and it will help but the longer feathers tend to get tangled and then you'll have to really put some time into getting it brushed out.
By the way good for you if you do groom your collie once a week.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It's simple. Brush your GSD every day for a few minutes. Most of the time you won't get much. But when you do, brush for a few minutes more. ;-)
But you will never get it all. Brushing just cuts down on what you find on your floors ... and your furniture if you are so foolish as to let your dog on it.


----------

